# Attention seeking



## Phoebejane (May 10, 2012)

Hi everyone just looking for some advice.. Harry Is now 7 months and is doing brilliant with obedience training but lacking in manners lol I know he is still very young but over the last few weeks he has began jumping and mouthing me while we are at training or on a walk if I start talking to someone.. He jumps grabs any piece of clothing or his lead and will not let go, what I don't understand is he will release and stop if we are at home when I tell him "off" but not when we are out? I am beginning to think it is attention seeking behaviour.. Should I tell him "no" and turn my back so I am not even giving him negative attention? any advice would be great x


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Control him but ignore ignore ignore. Might want to retrain outside the off command with treats until he gets it outside too then remove the treats.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

When talking to someone step on his leash so he has only enough slack to barely leave the ground. He'll be stopped by the leash when he jumps without you having to stop and correct him with acknowledging him. Then when "behaves" by waiting patiently, give your praise and "good behave".


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Ps It is perfectly acceptable to stop a conversation by saying " excuse me for a second" then praise a dog for behaving and follow with "I'm sorry, please continue".


----------



## Phoebejane (May 10, 2012)

Thank you both for replying  

It's just typical since writing this thread I haven't been able to try out my new strategies as no one had stopped to chat..think Harry is loosing his puppy powers lol


----------

